# Catfish noodle advice



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone got any tips for keeping gars from eating the bait off my catfish noodles/jugs? Most are rigged with about 3' of line. Baited with cut menhaden, mullet, or live bait. Alabama river area

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd be interested in this answer to the question also. Pain in XXS dealing with the gars.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I run about 6-8' of line here at Lake Weiss and I have only caught 1 gar in the 4 years I have fished here. I have retrieved a lot of noodles/jugs with bare hooks. Maybe the gar's are stealing my bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> I run about 6-8' of line here at Lake Weiss and I have only caught 1 gar in the 4 years I have fished here. I have retrieved a lot of noodles/jugs with bare hooks. Maybe the gar's are stealing my bait.


Yeah! That's my problem. Noodles runnin all over the place but it's gars. They get the bait but their mounts are so bony they don't get hooked. Never had a problem with trot lines I guess because they are on the bottom?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I have better luck with circle hooks when fishing noodles.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

when gar are an issue, I stop using "fishbait" and start using liver, I save all my deer and wild hog livers to use for catfish bait, it stays on the hook ALOT better than beef liver you get at the grocer.

The gar will still eat the liver, but not nearly as well as the liver.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the same problem on the Chattahoochee River but it doesn't seem to be as bad if i'm jugging at night. Daytime you can catch and chase all the gar you want. We've caught some monsters.


----------

